# Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS



## Hannoi1896 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche ein Schlauchboot mit ca. 3m Länge zum Angeln. Hier mal meine Anforderungen:

- Platz für 2-3 Personen, notfalls auch 4
- Stabiler Boden (Aluminium z.b.)
- Sollte ein 15PS Motor dranpassen
- Zum Angeln in Seen, Flüssen und evtl. im Meer
- Qualitativ hochwertig

Könnt ihr mir da Boote empfehlen? Und könnt ihr mir Seiten empfehlen, wo man Boote/Motoren gut gebraucht kaufen kann?



Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

Hallo,
ein Schlauchboot von 3m Länge hat ein Innenmaß von 1,20x2,20m. Da kriegst du schon Probleme, wenn du darauf 4 Hühner halten wolltest ( wegen der artgerechten Haltung ). Wenn du zu viert sicher angeln willst, solltest du unter 4,5m Länge garnicht erst nachdenken.
Petri


----------



## cafabu (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

moinsen,
kann Dolfin nur Recht geben. Hatte mal ein Schlauchboot von 3,50. 2 Personen mit allem Gerödel ging gerade noch so.
Carsten


----------



## nitronic88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

Naja das seh ich ein wenig anders,...

Ich habe selber ein Zodiac s131 in 310m.
Wir waren zu 2. auf der Müritz bei windstärke 3-4 unterwegs. das geht auf jedenfall...
Wenn man nicht jedes unnötige Teil mitnehmen will kommt man da schon passable mit aus.
Ich habe es auch an meinem Vereinssee schon benutzt und mit 3 Leuten drauf geangelt.... es geht also alles.
Sicher ist ein 4,50 m langes Boot komfortabler, aber kostet auch einiges mehr! 

lg #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

Generell gebe ich Dolfin mal recht. 
Ich selber habe ein Schlauchboot mit 3,60 m Länge. Es darf bis zu 6 Personen transportieren und ist bis 20 PS motorisierbar. ABER!
Zum angeln waren wir maximal 3 Personen. Am besten nur zu zweit. #6
Natürlich kommte es auf die Angelart an. Dennoch sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Mein Schlauchboot habe ich vor ca. 13 Jahren bei "MORITZ" gekauft. Kosten damals 1.699,00 DM! Könnten auch 1.799,00 DM gewesen sein. |kopfkrat
Bis heute ist es ein treuer Begleiter gewesen. Keine nennenswerten Reparaturen am Boot.
Dennoch würde ich dieses Boot nicht als "hochwertig" bezeichnen. Da ich fast ausschließlich auf der Ostsee damit unterwegs war und bedingt durch den fehlenden Motorbootsführerschein See, kamen maximal 5 PS ran. Meistens nur ein 2 PS Honda. Man was hat der "Kleine" schon alles geleistet. Dennoch sollten es ruhig ein paar PS mehr sein. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Waldemar (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

ich hab letztes jahr einen angler aus dem wasser gefischt
er hatte einen 3,20m gummikutter mit 10ps honda drann.
der hat aus dem stand mal voll aufgedreht und das ganze teil hat sich überschlagen. das gewicht von sonem 15 ps'er ist ja noch etwas besser.
wenn die pikerkiste weit vorn steht wirds wohl gehen|kopfkrat.


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*



nitronic88 schrieb:


> Naja das seh ich ein wenig anders,...
> 
> Ich habe selber ein Zodiac s131 in 310m.
> Wir waren zu 2. auf der Müritz bei windstärke 3-4 unterwegs. das geht auf jedenfall...
> ...



es ist die rede von 4 mann und nicht von 2 mann;+#d

antonio


----------



## doc040 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

Moin,moin, ein Schlauchboot für 4 Mann, kann gar nicht groß genug sein.Da werden 4,50m ganz schnell klein. Es sei denn Ihr wollt kuscheln;+. Mal realistisch,ich bin öfters mit einem 3,40m Boot alleine unterwegs,zum Schleppen und da hat man nicht viel Platz. Wenn man zu 2 fährt ist es schon eng,tausche ich die Schleppangeln gegen Spinnruten,fährt höchstens beim 2ten Mann noch ein Kind mit.Denk an die Schläuche, je hochwertiger das Boot deto dicker die Luftkammern. Zodiacs Boote haben 40 cm Schläuche,ob dem ein oder anderen die Qualität gefällt ist mir egal!|bla: Ich spreche aus Erfahrung:m. Aber man sollte sich auch im klaren sein das man ein Schlauchboot auch nicht am Limit der Motoriesirung bewegt,denn der Heckspiegel ist eingeklebt und hält nicht immer maximal aus. Mfg doc040


----------



## Hannoi1896 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

Ich wollte auch nicht mit 4 Leuten angeln, sondern nur 4 Leute im Notfall mal kurz irgendwo hinfahren...

Von daher denke ich, dass 3,50m ausreichend sind. Kennt ihr Seiten, wo man gut gebrauchte Boote kaufen kann?


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*

3,50 und dann mit 4 Mann? Würde ich mir schwer überlegen!#d
Ich hatte selbst ein 3,5m Zephyr mit 15 PS. Mit Teleflex-Lenkung und Fernschaltung kannst du mit 2 Leuten gut fahren. aber Platzangebot ist schon reichlich eng: Du und Deine Passagiere, deine und die Ausrüstung der Anderen. Bootstank, Seemannschaftsutensilien (Anker, Leinen, ggfs. Kompass, Paddel etc, etc.); -da bleibt nicht mehr viel Patz zum Bewegen, geschweige denn zum Angeln. Schon mit 2 Personen.
Ich bin in letzten Jahr auf ein Kajütboot umgestiegen.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thunfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot ca. 3m mit 10-15PS*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche ein Schlauchboot mit ca. 3m Länge zum Angeln. Hier mal meine Anforderungen:
> 
> ...


hallo hannoi 1896. meine frage, was verstehst du unter stabiler boden, zb alu. sollte es ein schlauchboot mit festrumpf sein. damit kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit einem schlauchboot, 3,6m x 2,1m, holzboden und luftkiel, bis 15ps 
paddel, pumpe. mein preis wäre 650€. da ich erst am 16.12.2012 wieder in deutschland bin, bin ich unter 01711707594 zu erreichen. standort in 21730 balje.

gruß thunfischer


----------

